
Three capitalisms: yeoman, corporate, and supercapitalism - kjhughes
http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2013/07/09/three-capitalisms-yeoman-corporate-and-supercapitalism/
======
eli_gottlieb
_Um, no. Have you seen the people out in this world? Like, really measured how
diligent, engaged, and effective most of them are? If you have, you’re not
worried about competition._

Yes, yes I have seen the people out in this world, and I've since decided that
I don't really want to actually compete with people whose work-ethic consists
of staying in the office from 10am-9pm and then spending the rest of the
evening on hobby projects until 3am before doing the whole thing again, until
the weekend comes, at which point the majority of one's hours are available
for the hobby projects.

I've seen that, and I've decided I want to be a human being, not (no offense
intended to someone I half-admire) a _specialized insect_. I don't just code,
I read, comment, cook, and exercise too. When I can, I take trips or go on
normal social outings.

All of these prevent me from having a _really, truly competitive_ work-ethic.
And I want to note that I _know for a fact_ I'm a good deal more accomplished
than people of comparable age and background to myself. I'm just not a
_superhero worker_.

Which also goes straight to the argument that "People are lazy". _By the
definition used by capitalism and capitalists_ , yes, people _are_ naturally
lazy. That is, we _usually_ do not _naturally enjoy_ totally consuming our
capacity for drive and effort in the flaming bonfire of a single near-nonstop
labor.

